# بدائل محطة كهربية تعمل بأنظمة الطاقة المتجددة إشراف حسين الربيعي &إعداد جلال الصادق



## جلال الصادق (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*:1:
بدائل محطة كهربائية تعمل بأنظمة الطاقة المتجددة و متكاملة بالشبكة الكهربائية & منظومة مبرمجة لعمل المحطة من حيث إستخراج الأشكال البيانية وطريقة التحكم لتحريك الألواح الشمسية بالطرق المختلفة للحصول على القيمة القصوى للإشعاع الشمسي مع إمكانية الأستفادة من المنظومة البرمجة في الحصول على كميات الأشعاع الشمسي في الدول الأخرى فقط بمعلومية درجة الحرارة الدنيا و العظمى المتوسطة الشهرية والسرعة الرياح المتوسطة الشهرية و خط الطول والعرض و النتائج المتحصل عليها مقاربة للنتائج الواقعية تقريبا نسبة الخطأ 0.04% فقط بالنسبة للتحليل البرمجي.
*
بدائل محطة كهربائية تعمل بأنظمة الطاقة المتجددة ومتكاملة بالشبكة الكهربائية
إعداد : جلال الصادق إشراف : د. حسين الربيعي 
المعهد العالي للهندسة - هون
الجماهيرية الليبية ---- الجفرة ---- هون

------- اقدم لكم ملخص البحث واعدكم ان ارفق المنظومة المبرمجة (فيجوال بيسك الأصدار السادس ) والبحث كاملا لكن العائق الوحيد هو حجم الملفات تتزاوج 100 ميجا بايت ---------



1. حصل البحث على الترتيب الأول على مستوى الجامعات الليبية للعام 2006 التي أقيمت في جامعة الجبل الغربي - غريان
2.حصل البحث على الترتيب الثاني في المسابقة العلمية لجامعات الوطن العربي و أفريقيا التي اقيمت في جامعة ناصر الأممية االجماهيرية الليبية للعام 2006
3. تم قبول كورقة علمية للمؤتمر الدولي لترشيد الطاقة الكهربائية وتحلية المياة --- تحت المنظمة العالمية للطاقة --- جامعة الفاتح - جامعة الجبل الغربي -- مركز الوطني للبحوث -- 2007 --
4. تم تقديم نسخة منقحة للمسابفة الدولية في جمهورية المانيا المعروفة بأسم (المانديالغو ) تحت منظمة اليونسكو للعلوم 

Mondialogo: Projectpage 



------ العرض التقديمي ( presention) مرفق ادناه الرجاء تحميله لأستفادة منه -- بصيغة باوربوينت2003 -----
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
ملخــــــص الورقة البحثية

كما هو معروف أن المناطق الجنوبية من الجماهيرية العظمى بحاجة ماسة في الوقت الحاضر أو في المستقبل القريب إلى الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لتغطية الزيادة المتصاعدة في استهلاك هذه الطاقة نتيجة لارتفاع عدد السكان و التقدم و التطور الحضاري الذي تشهده الجماهيرية بشكل عام و المنطقة الجنوبية بشكل خاص . كما إن معظم مدن هذه المنطقة تفتقر لمصادر الطاقة التقليدية وبعيدة عن محطات إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية المنتشرة على الشريط الساحلي للجماهيرية. وعليه تم في الدراسة الحالية بحث فاعلية تصاميم مقترحة لمحطة كهربائية تعمل بأنظمة الطاقات المتجددة
( الطاقة الشمسية و طاقة الرياح ) ومتكاملة بالشبكة الكهربائية . وقد تم في الدراسة اعتماد طريقة النمذجة الرياضية ( Mathematical Modeling ) في حساب مقدار التوفير في كمية الوقود المستهلكة والطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة لبدائل التصميم المقترح للمحطة . حيث تم إعداد نموذج رياضي للتصاميم المدروسة يمكن من خلاله بحث تأثير بعض الخواص والمواصفات التصميمية للمحطة وكذلك الظروف المناخية وطبيعة الطقس في الموقع المدروس على كمية الطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة للمحطة خلال اليوم المخصص من الشهر المدروس أو على مدار السنة . وقد بينت نتائج الدراسة باستخدام النموذج الرياضي المعد، الذي تم برمجته بلغة البيسك المرئي الإصدار السادس ( مع أمكانية حساب كمية الإشعاع و الطاقة الكهربائية لأي موقع آخر بمعلومية الظروف المناخية و طبيعة الطقس في الموقع المراد دراسته) ، ما يلي :
1 ـ فاعلية المحطات الشمسية المباشرة لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية في المناطق التي تتميز بارتفاع كمية الإشعاع الشمسي التي تسقط على سطح الأرض وزيادة عدد ساعات سطوع الشمس خلال النهار. حيث بينت نتائج الدراسة للموقع المدروس ( مدينة أوباري ) إن مقدار التوفير في كمية الوقود المستهلكة في الشبكة الكهربائية يعادل
365.57 ton.fuel/year.MW من الطاقة التصميمية لمصفوفات الألواح الشمسية المستخدمة في المحطة. وطبقا لذلك فإن كمية الطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة خلال السنة تساوي 29505.579 MW.hr/year.MW.كما إن زيادة الطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة في التصميم المقترح للمحطة الشمسية متوافق مع الزيادة الموسمية خلال فصل الصيف في حمل استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية لشبكة المنطقة الجنوبية من الجماهيرية .
2 ـ فاعلية استخدام أنظمة التحكم في توجيه مصفوفات الألواح الشمسية لمتابعة الحركة الظاهرية للشمس . حيث بلغت نسبة الزيادة في كمية الطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة للمحطة الشمسية مقارنة مع ( الفقرة (1) ) 32.2 %.
3ـ إن معدلات سرعة الرياح في الموقع المدروس تشجع على استخدام التوربينات الهوائية لإنتاج الطاقة اللازمة لضخ مياه الشرب والري. كما إنها تساعد على تغطية جزء من حمل استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية للشبكة خلال فصل الصيف . حيث بلغ متوسط كمية الطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة في التصميم المقترح لمحطة طاقة الرياح خلال فصل الصيف MW.hr / month.MW 186.52 من الطاقة التصميمية لمزرعة الرياح .
4 ـ فاعلية استخدام التصميم المقترح للمحطة المشتركة في الموقع المدروس مقارنة مع المحطة الشمسية المباشرة في الفقرة (1). حيث بينت نتائج الدراسة ارتفاع مقدار التوفير في كمية الوقود المستهلكة في الشبكة الكهربائية إلى 367.84 ton.fuel/year.MW نتيجة لمشاركة طاقة الرياح بنسبة 30%من الطاقة التصميمية للمحطة. ومن ثم زيادة كمية الطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة للتصميم المقترح إلى 29690.096 MW.hr/year .


*
المـقدمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة
*
مع تنامي الوعي العالمي بمخاطر التلوث البيئي الناتج من استعمال مصادر الطاقة التقليدية ( النفط، الغاز الطبيعي ، الوقود الصلب ) ، ومع ارتفاع الطلب العالمي على الطاقة وزيادة المخاوف من احتمالية نضوب مصادر الطاقة التقليدية، زاد الاهتمام بمصادر الطاقة الغير تقليدية وبشكل خاص منها الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح كمصدر نظيف ومتجدد للطاقة وكمنافس للوقود الإحفوري .
وقد ساهمت معادلة التوازن بين الطاقة والاقتصاد والبيئة في تطوير مصادر الطاقة المختلفة ، ومن بينها الطاقة المتجددة. وتفيد الدراسات الاقتصادية بجدوى استغلال الطاقات المتجددة في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية وضخ المياه في المناطق التي تتميز بارتفاع كمية الإشعاع الشمسي التي تسقط على سطح الأرض وزيادة عدد ساعات سطوع الشمس خلال النهار أو المناطق التي تتمتع برياح ذات سرعات مناسبة . وكما هو معروف إن أكثر من 60% من سكان العالم [1] يعيشون في المدن الصغيرة التي تعاني في معظم الأحيان من نقص في مصادر الطاقة لبعدها عن شبكات الكهرباء الرئيسية ، ولصعوبة نقل الوقود إليها أحيانا ، وكذلك لعدم توفر الخبرات الفنية لتشغيل وصيانة وإصلاح محركات الديزل التقليدية ، وبالتالي فإنه من المناسب إقامة وحدات صغيرة تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية أو بطاقة الرياح لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية. وذلك اعتماد على توفر هذه المصادر للطاقة في الموقع المدروس للمحطة ,كما شهد العقد الماضي العديد من البرامج و الخطط الطموحة للاستغلال الموسع للطاقات المتجددة في معظم دول العالم استهدفت تحقيق مساهمة لطاقة الرياح و الطاقة الشمسية في تغطية جزء من المعدل العام لاستهلاك الطاقة لهذه الدول خلال السنوات القريبة القادمة، و بينما نجد أن بعض الدول استطاعت تحقيق هذه الخطط نجد في المقابل أن بعض الدول النامية قد أظهرت اهتماماً واضحاً بهذه البرامج محاولة الاستفادة من تجارب الدول الرائدة في هذا المجال .
وتشير الدراسات الحديثة [2] إلى إن الاهتمام العالمي بالطاقات المتجددة كمصدر نظيف للطاقة تجاوز مرحلة الدراسة و التحليل إلى مرحلة إقامة المشاريع الضخمة والاعتماد على الفائدة الاقتصادية لهذه المشاريع في تنمية الاقتصاد الدولي والعالمي، بينما لا يزال الاهتمام الذي تُظهره بعض الدول النامية محصوراً في إقامة بعض المشاريع بإمكانيات اقتصادية محدودة على الرغم من حاجتها الماسة للطاقة. ويمكن تصنيف الجماهيرية العظمى كإحدى الدول التي تعتمد بصورة تامة على مصادر الطاقة التقليدية المتوفرة فيها، رغم احتمالية نضوب هذا المصدر أو احتمال نجاح الطموحات المستقبلية للدول الصناعية في الاستغناء عنه واستبداله بمصادر الطاقة البديلة التي تسعى جاهدة لتطويرها. ويعتبر استغلال الطاقات المتجددة ( الطاقة الشمسية و طاقة الرياح ) في الجماهيرية محدود ، ولكن يجب اتخاذ الخطوات الإيجابية لإمكانية استغلالها ووضعها ضمن الإستراتيجية العامة والخطط المستقبلية لتغطية معدل استهلاك الطاقة بالجماهيرية . وتشير الدراسات الحديثة في مجال الطاقات المتجددة إن المنطقة الجنوبية من الجماهيرية تتميز بمعدلات عالية لكمية الإشعاع الشمسي التي تسقط على سطح الأرض هذا بالإضافة إلى إن بعض مدن المنطقة الجنوبية تتمتع بارتفاع متوسط سرعة الرياح خلال فصول السنة [3,4] . ومن جهة أخرى فإن معظم هذه المدن ذات كثافة سكانية منخفضة كما إنها متباعدة عن بعضها وكذلك بعيدة عن مصادر توليد الطاقة الكهربائية كما هو الحال في مدينة أوباري . مما يتطلب الأمر كلفة عالية لتجهيز هذه المدن بالطاقة الكهربائية عن طريق المحطات المنتشرة على الشريط الساحلي للجماهيرية أو إنشاء محطات تعمل بمصادر الطاقة التقليدية.
وبناء على ما تقدم لابد من دراسة فاعلية بدائل مختلفة لإنشاء محطة مخصصة لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية في مدينة أوباري تعمل بمصادر الطاقة المجددة ( الطاقة الشمسية أو طاقة الرياح ) وتأثير الظروف المناخية وطبيعة الطقس في الموقع المدروس و المواصفات التصميمية للمحطة المقترحة على كمية الطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة . وذلك بهدف اختيار الخواص و المواصفات التصميمية و الظروف التشغيلية المناسبة لمصفوفة الألواح الشمسية أو مزرعة الرياح و طريقة زيادة كمية الطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة للمحطة . ومن المعروف لتحقيق هذا النوع من الدراسات تستخدم طريقة النمذجة الرياضية . حيث تتطلب هذه الطريقة أعداد نموذج رياضي يمكن من خلاله بحث تأثير الخواص التصميمية للتصميم المدروس للمحطة على كمية الطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار تأثير الظروف التشغيلية و المناخية وطبيعة الطقس في الموقع المدروس للمحطة . وعليه تضمن البحث أربعة فصول . حيث تناول الفصل الأول دراسة وتحليل حمل استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية لمدينة أوباري و كذلك تقدير الطاقة المتاحة في الرياح وكمية الإشعاع الشمسي التي تسقط على سطح الأرض عند الأشهر المختلفة من السنة . وتم في الفصل الثاني استعراض أنواع التصاميم المستخدمة للمنظومات الشمسية المباشرة المخصصة لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية وكذلك التوربينات الهوائية . هذا بالإضافة إلى تقديم نبذه عن خواص ومواصفات التصاميم المقترحة للمحطة المدروسة . و أحتوى الفصل الثالث على النموذج الرياضي لبدائل المحطة المدروسة ( والذي تم برمجته بلغة البيسك المرئي الإصدار السادس ) و دراسة فاعلية التصاميم المقترحة واختيار زاوية الميل المثالية ونظام التحكم لمصفوفات الألواح الشمسية وكذلك ارتفاع الأبراج بالنسبة للتوربينات الهوائية التي تحقق زيادة محسوسة في كمية الطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة للتصميم المقترح في الموقع المدروس . أما الفصل الرابع فقد تناول أهم الاستنتاجات و التوصيات التي تم التوصل إليها في الدراسة الحالية, كما تضمن البحث 5 ملاحق تبين طريقة حل النموذج الرياضي لبدائل المحطة المدروسة وكذلك خواص ومواصفات الألواح الشمسية و التوربينات الهوائية المعتمدة في الدراسة الحالية.






*المـــــــــــــــراجـــــــــــــع*


. د.أسامة أحمد العاني (2001)
طاقة الرياح لضخ وتحليه المياه ./ عالم المياه العربي , المجلد 25 , العدد 3 , صفحة 67 :69 , بيروت – لبنان .
2. HOWARD GELLER , 2003 , Fostering a Clean Energy Revolution / Co - generation and On-Site Power Production, Vol. 4, No. 5, pp. 26: 31 ,September-October 2003.

3 . م.جمال الساكت , د. حسين الربيعي (1997)
دراسة العوامل المؤثرة على أداء الألواح الشمسية واختيار زاوية ميل المثالية / الندوة الثالثة ومعرض معدات الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة (16:18.09.1997).المنظمة العالمية للطاقة , طرابلس – الجماهيرية العظمى .
4 . د. وداد الأسطي (2003)
أطلس الرياح للجماهيرية / المؤتمر الدولي الأول حول الطاقة والبيئة ، كلية العلوم الهندسية والتقنية ـ جامعة سبها ، براك الشاطئ ـ الجماهيرية العظمى، للفترة 15 : 14 التمور 2003.

5. Duffi e, J.A. and Beckman, W.A., Solar Engineering of Thermal Processes, 2nd Edition, John Wiley & Sons, 1991.


رابط تحميل البوربوينت 

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting


----------



## د حسين (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*مبروك*

شكرا للأخ جلال
هذه هي الطريقة المفيدة للاستفادة من الطاقات المتجددة ..... وفقكم الله لما فيه خير هذه الأمة .
ملاحظة : لم أستطع تحميل الملف يرجى نشره بطريقة أخرى​


----------



## جلال الصادق (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد على د.حسين*

من فضلك أدخل على الرابط أدناه ستجد الملفات في ذيل الصفحة مكون من اربعة أجزاء - نزلها على سطح المكتب ثم أنقر على ملف رقم 1 ...... 

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=163044


----------



## جلال الصادق (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*المرفقات برابط جديد*

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a1197h0/n/_.rar :1:


----------

